# Pixel auslesen unter JDK1.1.8



## akira (26. Aug 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich programmiere ein Applet unter dem JDK1.1.8 und würde gerne wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Farbe eines Pixels in einem Bild auszulesen. Ich habe leider bisher nichts gefunden. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## akira (26. Aug 2004)

So, nach ein bischen stöbern in der API habe ich die Klasse *java.awt.image.PixelGrabber* gefunden, die es auch schon in der Version 1.1.8 gab. Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem, ich kannte die Klasse vorher noch nicht.


----------



## muddin (1. Sep 2004)

Hi!

Das müsste dann zB. so gehen:


```
int[] pixelArray;
int w,h;

bufImg = javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(new File("bild.gif"));

w = bufImg.getWidth();
h = bufImg.getHeight();

try
{ 					
    pg = new PixelGrabber(bufImg,0,0,w,h,pixelArray,0,w);
    pg.grabPixels();			
} 
catch(Exception e)
{
    ....
}
```

nun sind die Pixelwerte im Array. Um die Pixelfarbe in den Koordinaten (x,y) auszulesen machst du folgendes:


```
pixelArray[x+y*w];
```

Hoffe das hilft dir!
[/code]


----------

